
A Directory of High Quality, Real-Time Event Sources - todsacerdoti
https://github.com/todsac/eventsources
======
capableweb
This is a nice list! But seems to be misusing both "real-time " and "event
sources" (or I misunderstand the terms) as there doesn't seem to be a way of
actually connecting to the sources and receive events as soon as they happen.

Clicked on a few of the sites, some support polling apis but seems most of
them don't.

~~~
todsacerdoti
The purpose of the list is to aggregate sources of data that you can connect
to and receive events as soon as they happen. If there is one that you believe
does not support real time events, then let me know and I will remove it.

~~~
capableweb
Ok, using the first item as an example ([http://3taps.com/developers-
overview.php](http://3taps.com/developers-overview.php)). None of their
endpoints seems to support SSE, long-polling, streams, websockets, tcp sockets
or any other type of "real-time" feeds. But they do have a polling endpoint
that you have to hit with GET requests. Does that classify as real-time in
your list?

